# Poll: Hand Sanitizer (spinoff)



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Another thread got me thinking.. Do you/your kids use hand sanitizer? Why or why not?

We absolutely do not. I nearly freak if someone tries to put it on the kids ('they' got my 8 yr old once). I've even gone so far with it as to tell her teachers not to give it to her but rather send her to the bathroom if she really needs to wash.

My issues with it have to do with the good/bad germ killing, the aweful smell that most have and that we don't know how animal-friendly most kinds are (we don't use products tested on animals).

Am I in the wrong with this? 'Cause in the other thread, a lot of mamas were recommending it.. I thought *not* using it was the natural living norm









Thanks!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

We don't normally use it, but I am now that my baby and I are sick, possibly with the flu








As far as I know, my children have never used it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No, I'm afraid of it. I do wash my hands very frequently with regular soap (nothing anti-bacterial). I have to have clean, scent-free hands but not necessarily germ free.

My kids have been using it this past week at school because of the swine flu. They are supposed to put a glob on every time the leave or enter the classroom. My DD says she hates it and her hands stink; she complained about not being able to suck her thumb Friday night cause she couldn't get it to completely wash off. I suppose I don't hate it enough to say complain to the school... mostly because there are only 3 weeks left.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't know how to answer your poll.

Most people use hand sanitizer on hands...you don't have that as an option at all?? I don't know anyone who uses it on face/feet/everywhere. And whenever we can get it on? What would be the point of that? So the poll is sort of hard to respond to. We use it whenever we can't easily wash. I've got it in the car and use it after shopping trips and the like.

What exactly are you concerned about in good/bad germ killing? It won't affect intestinal bacteria or anything. It won't breed antibiotic resistant bacteria (the alcohol ones won't). I'm just not exactly sure what you mean about the germs enough to say if you're in the right! We use alcohol based ones (not the antibacterial chemical gels which do have issues) when washing isn't possible. My son has a condition that makes him vulnerable to serious effects from illnesses like flu. So I would use it even if I were uncomfortable. But I'm not uncomfortable.

I feel it is far better than nothing in terms of preventing viruses and bacterial infections. I certainly can't see freaking out over someone using it once on a child honestly but I freak out over things that others don't see any problem with so I get it from that standpoint. I don't know about the animal testing issues..alcohol has been around an awful long time though.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

My mom found some plant based hand sanitizer and I keep that in my diaper bag. I've been making people use it before they touch my newborn. I also use it if I can't get to a sink after a diaper change or after doing something in public...


----------



## mama_mojo (Jun 5, 2005)

We don't use it because I won't live in fear. And, the good/bad germ thing. And the questionable chemicals. And the dreadful smell. And that it's antibacterial qualities do not last long enough to expose anyone I love to it. And it's prevalence makes me question it. And I believe in water more than some faky chemical thing.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 

*Most people use hand sanitizer on hands...you don't have that as an option at all??*









I forgot.. that's why I like adding 'other' (I didn't really think people would use it anywhere but hands though- that was more of a "I love it and don't mind at all" option) Sorry!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I clicked "never", and then realized I do sometimes use it at the farm, after petting the goats and rabbits. We wash our hands, but sometimes one of the kids will bolt, and I have to catch up and don't have time to wash my hands...so I'll use a dab of the hand sanitizer. This is _very_ rare, though...half dozen time a year, tops.

I don't like them...but I don't really try to avoid viruses or bacteria, either. I have no basis for it, but I've always felt that my immune system exists to be _used_...not circumvented.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DH uses it regularly, as he works in a lab with animals.

We all used it when DS's eczema was infected.


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Very, very occasionally- like recently I stayed in a cabin in the woods with no running water. I used a bit of hand sanitizer after using the outhouse late at night, when I didn't want to use any of my precious water on hand washing.

But otherwise, no. I firmly believe in hand-washing, but think that in non-exceptional circumstances, sanitizer is overkill.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I picked other. I definitely don't like using anti-bacterial products - ever. And I don't ever have alcohol based hand sanitizer on me. I occasionally buy it for something like a camping trip, but that hasn't happened since DD was born. If we are someplace that concerns me and hand sanitizer is available, we'll use it. But, it's not something I freak out about at all. I'm sure most people think I'm completely irresponsible, but my kid's never sick and we're not germophobes...it's just not a worry for me.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Generally, no, but sometimes if I'm in the hopistal or something and I haven't washed my hands, or in a port-o-potty. I think it has it's uses but I don't use it more than a few times a year.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We use it on our hands (never anywhere else) when we can't wash. Washing hands is the first choice if possible, regular (not the anti-bacterial) wipes are the second choice, but there are times when we can't use soap and I've forgotten wipes. For example, hiking and we're about to eat... we might be able to rinse our hands off, but not wash them. I keep it around for such times. Dd uses it at school.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't use antibacterial stuff with triclosan, but I have an alcohol hand sanitizer in my bag for emergencies (portapotties, when I blow a sick kid's nose in public, etc.) I'm normally a plain soap-and-water gal.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Never. Yuck.

I do, however, wipe down the shopping cart handle with those anticbacterial wipes.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My dad uses it ALL the time, so my kids get it when they are with him, they think it is fun and call it hanitizer. But never any other time. The fumes from it make me ill and I don't like the whole anti-bacterial thing. We use plain ol' soap at home.

Oh, and if you do like it but want something more natural, here is a herbal one http://www.cleanwelltoday.com/ I tried some from the WFM. Still had a funky smell but better than Purell.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't use it. Most diseases like colds and the flu are airborne anyway, meaning you can wash your hands until they're raw and it won't keep you from getting sick (I'm really, really not following how people think washing their hands will keep them from getting the flu







). If bathing yourself in anti-bacterial everything made a bit of difference, the people I know who are constantly sanitizing stuff wouldn't get sick ten times more often that I do (I don't use anti-bacterial anything--I have an immune system, after all).


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

In general I cannot stand the stuff. It dries out my hands and smells gross. But I do keep a tiny bottle in my purse for emergencies and when camping at music festivals. The port-o-jons at festivals are too small for me to go in with dd and I try REALLY HARD not to think about what she might touch in them! So, if there is not a hand washing station, I will use it on all of us. We also frequently travel though very rural areas where the gas station bathroom sinks are dirtier than the toilet.....


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinsTwicePlusTwo* 
(I'm really, really not following how people think washing their hands will keep them from getting the flu







). ).


why to wash hands
basically, people cough in their hands (or in the environment), and flu virus ends up in the environment--we touch it with our hands, and then touch our mouths, noses, eyes.

I don't use hand sanitizers, except in the very occasional pinch when no running water or plain wipes are available, and someone has some to offer (I don't own any). Dd refuses to use it for sensory reasons.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

We do if we are out and can't wash our hands but generally we try to wash with soap.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Sure, w use hand sanitizer. I find it very convenient when we've gone to the play area at the YMCA, children's museum, petting area at the zoo. We use it on hands only (I'm not really sure whats up with the "hands feet face" option: does anyone actually do that?).

As for the scents and ingredients and such...I make my own. You need at least 60% alcohol to sanitize. I keep 95% ethyl (grain) alcohol (Everclear brand) on hand for my herbal tincture making. It is quite easy to mix about 75 % Everclear with 25% distilled water and a little blended aloe and vegetable glycerin to make a nice, scent free sanitizer. If I want I can add a little essential oil for a fragrance, but i usually leave it unscented. I store it in a little metal spray bottle. I keep one in my backpack and one in my car. Its cheap, natural, i know all the ingredients, and lasts indefinitely.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

When handwashing isn't convenient.

I like Burt's Bees.

We though are way more fond of handwashing with a mild soap.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I use it when necessary, but I definitely prefer soap and water.

Before last week, I mostly only bought it for trips abroad where I didn't know what would be available. I did use it occasionally at my old job, mostly because I was a first-responder in my office building, and sometimes needed to stay closer than the bathroom would allow.

Last week with the flu, I had DH buy three bottles. We keep one in each car, and one at my desk at work.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted "other." I can't stand the feel and smell of the stuff, and I do think that generally some exposure to bacteria is an important part of immunity. That said, I am currently sick as a dog, and I had to go into work last night and very early this morning during times when not _too_ many folks were around in order to get some stuff set up. I brought in little bottles of hand sanitizer, and left them there for everyone, and then I used the stuff constantly during my time there in addition to using the sink to wash up when I could. I figure it's the least I can do.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We do at the zoo after petting animals and when we're at the beach when there isn't any soap to wash your hands with.

Unfortunately, ds' school uses it before lunch because it's much faster than taking them all to the bathroom. I wish they'd do soap and water.

I'm not afraid of it, but I think it's too harsh.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't like it, personally, so we don't generally use it. But it's what's available at most of the petting zoos/aquariums we've been to. I use it there. DDs school uses it daily. They call it "magic soap."







I think it contributes to resistant bacteria and it's one of the minor reasons I'm glad we'll be homeschooling next year.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I use it every once in a while. I will use it if we have been somewhere especially "kiddie" aka jumping place, kids museum, etc. and we didn't get a chance to wash our hands before we left. I will admit since the swine flu I have been using it more - today we were in DC at museums and on the metro and I whipped it out probably 4-5 times? But usually once week or every few weeks or so. I tend to just wipe DD's hands down with a baby wipe. I know that doesn't kill bacteria but I am going to guess it wipes some of them off.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I reserve it for very special occasions. Like camping if there aren't sinks and soap available (for after pottying). I can't think of another situation, but I know there are a couple more probably. Just anytime that water and soap are not available I guess. So we probably use it...1-3 times a year?


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I carry some in the diaper bag to use in situations when I can't wash my hands (like if I change a poopy diaper in the car etc. etc.). We generally use some before eating if we're out. My dh is a bit germaphobic. Me, not so much. I don't see a problem with it...it's just rubbing alcohol, right? And that's been used for disinfectant forever, not like it's some new scary thing creating super-strains of bacteria.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
We do if we are out and can't wash our hands but generally we try to wash with soap.

Ditto. An example of this...there is a pertussis outbreak happening in my city and 2 of my 3 children are not vaccinated against pertussis. Me and one of those children had to go shopping today and use a germ infested cart from a place that does not have the little wipes to wipe off the handle. Because I had to take the cart all the way to my car and I wasn't going to risk taking those germs home on my hands, my son and I used hand sanitizer--it's made for kids and is a little more natural and has a good smell to it. Obviously since I don't have plumbing in my car, washing my hands and my son's hands wasn't an option.







:


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We don't use it. I wouldn't freak if somebody used it on my kids, but I won't buy it and don't have any need for it. We're not big on sanitizing anything, actually. We prefer to live in peace with our bacteria.









Besides, I used that stuff once and it dried my hands out terribly and felt nasty.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

my kids keep it in their desk at school and I use it at work (I am a cashier at a grocery store . . .between the leeking chicken and other meat, filthy cans and produce and money money money I have become a complete and total germ freak). We take it on car trips and stuff but don't use it on a regular basis and never at home or anywhere else we can just wash our hands.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
We don't use it. I wouldn't freak if somebody used it on my kids, but I won't buy it and don't have any need for it. We're not big on sanitizing anything, actually. We prefer to live in peace with our bacteria.









Besides, I used that stuff once and it dried my hands out terribly and felt nasty.

Really? It makes my hands feel softer than any lotion I've tried. (Not a reason for using it, obviously, but a great side effect)


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We don't use it. Almost all of them contain ingredients that will cause me a variety of problems (hives, eczema, edema, asthma, migraine, etc).

I really hate how ubiquitous the stuff is.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Never. I don't even own a bottle of it.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Nasty stuff. Steer clear of it.

We wash hands frequently, though.

Hand sanitizer may kill the germs, but it doesn't "clean" your hands. Big difference, imo.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Occasionally after changing a pooey nappy.

I can't believe how many people here are scared of germs. I've never wiped the shopping cart down in my life. The only time I'd worry about germs was maybe a dirty looking public toilet or dirty looking table in a food court or something. I get sick about once a year and the kids maybe a couple of times.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't use it and have never used it with my son; my husband does and has. No big between us, either way.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I use it occasionally when we have snacks outdoors or if I need to do a dipe change in the playground. But I run a home childcare and my agency hygiene rules require handwashing or sanitizer in these situations if soap and water aren't available.

I don't usually use it otherwise but would consider it if there were a lot of illnesses going around or some really unsanitary situation. I know that when we go to the reptile show we have to use it to clean our hands before handling a reptile to protect the animals from diseases that could spread like wildfire if someone handled a sick animal and then healthy animals in quick succession without hand cleaning.

I am very careful to keep it out of reach of small children.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

I use it occasionally because I work in a hospital but I rarely have any contact with patients so I don't use it that much. I also use it when we're out and can't wash our hands but we try to wash with soap.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

P.S. Oh! I totally forgot about petting zoos and stuff. Yeah, I do remember using it when I've done stuff like that.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Voted never but I don't tackle the gymnastics coach when she disinfects my kids or anything.







I'll slather it on if someone asks me to before I hold their newborn or enter a hospital room. It would just never occur to me to buy it.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a little bottle that i keep in my bag in case of emergencies. I've only had to use it once so far - needed to change nappy at the park and there was no where to wash hands afterwards (plus I'd only brought one wet wipe in the bottom of the pack that was now covered with poo







).

That sort of thing really doesn't happen often, so I don't feel too bad about it. As the OP said I'm not really crazy about killing all the bugs except the most resistant, leaving a lovely big niche in the bug market for them to take over...

So I voted when necessary, but it's really only been 'necessary' once in 16 months. You know, I think I'm going to throw it out. Thanks OP!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

We use that kind of thing very rarely.
I can't say never though so I voted occasionally.
We own a small sample size bottle and it has lasted a really long time.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I used it when ds and I traveled alone on a plane together. After he touched something in the bathroom and it was too impossible to wash his hands in there and all I wanted to do was get the heck out of there. We've used it 2 other times in his short little almost 2 yrs. old life.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

We use it occasionally. Sometimes there's nowhere to wash your hands.









If we come off the subway and I've touched a bunch of poles and hand rails, then I may use it, but if I have access to soap and water, I just wash my hands.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, we do, but we didn't used to.

My oldest DD never gets sick, and I didn't worry too much about how germ-free her hands were.

My youngest DD got sick a ton until she was about 2 yrs old. We sanitize when we get in the car after shopping trips, library, kiddie places, the YMCA, pick-up from school/dance, etc.

People cough/sneeze into their hands, and don't wash up after going to the bathroom. Then they touch the shopping carts and door handles. I used to trust our immune systems until I had a kid who was sick all the freaking time. Maybe it's coincidence, but we get sick a lot less since I became more vigilant about using that stuff.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Generally, no. We use around the house if dd is sick (because she's still a toddler, and touches EVERYTHING). And when we just took her to the ER b/c she broke her leg...dh and I used their industrial strength stuff quite a lot. I'm not concerned about regular germs, but ER germs got me a little nervous.









I will say that we use antibacterial handwipes quite a bit, but only because we've been unable to find affordable/readily available non-antibacterial ones. Because of dd's severe food allergies, she has to wipe hands before she has a snack at the park, after playing some place where there are kids eating, etc. And we need to wipe hands if we're eating something she's allergic to, before touching her or handling her stuff. We prefer to wash hands with regular soap, but in many cases it's not a viable option when we're out. We also wipe down chairs and tables at restaurants, airplane seats, etc.--again, to remove any trace food, not because of germs.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

We use it whenever we get into the car after shopping or being out (or petting animals or changing diapers when not in a restroom), so I voted "occasional." We just roll down the windows to let out the fumes.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not a believer in this stuff, especially when all those news reports came out that it doesn't really do anything much.

But DH is obsessed with it, keeps one with him at all times...so occasionally I will use it if there's no alternative and if I'm about to eat or something. Can't hurt, right, other than drying out my hands?


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We use it -- but not because we're germ phobes. I am very laid back about playing and germs. We use it in place of soap and water hand washing -- I'd say about 50/50. Living on a boat we do some major water conservation and since hand sanitizers kill 99.9% of germs without the water use -- it makes perfect sense for us. Not to mention for my son he not only doesn't wash very well with soap and water (still getting the hang of it and I can't police him every time he goes potty) he also has trouble controlling the hot & cold water and usually ends up howling from the head (bathroom to you landlubbers) that the water is either too hot or too cold. So we keep hand sanitizer in the bathroom, but the kitchen sink, and by the guinea pig cage.

for hands.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

I chose other because of the type we usually use. We never use sanitizer when there is a place to wash hands readily available. But if we are at the indoor playground and my son is super antsy for a snack we will use the sanitizer they have right next to the tables. Other than that I keep a bottle of a natural hand sanitizer (picked up at the natural foods coop) in the car for when I leave the barn from caring for my horse. The bathroom facilities there are inadequate with no clean way to dry our hands. So I spray us down in the car before allowing snacks to come out. Then we do a regular soap and water wash when we get home. I hate anti-bacterial soaps and never buy them.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Never.

We use wipes when we are out and about. DS has multiple food allergies. Hand sanitizer does nothing to eliminate peanut residue so we don't bother with it. We use soap and water or baby wipes. Often.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

We generally only use it if we have been in the clinic or hospital. Nasty scary stuff floating around there.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

We use it occasionally here. If a sink in a public restroom is not sparkling clean, my kids won't use it. So, I'll give them a little squirt of sanitizer. To give an idea of how often...I have a tiny bottle of sanitizer in my purse (I mean tiny!), I've had the same bottle for 5 years and it's not even halfway gone. So, it's pretty rare!


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I use it once in a blue moon. After handling money in the car. The kids don't use it at home. I don't allow it in my home. Nothing to do with chemicals and antibacterial properties. It's just that I have a baby and two 2 year olds. One of my toddlers is very precocious and hand sanitizer is highly dangerous, even deadly if ingested by a toddler. I have caught him eating balmex before so I wouldn't put it past him to drink hand sanitizer so it's like any other toxic substance, I just don't let it in the house.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

We spend a lot of time at the baseball fields and dd is 3. She touches every thing in sight when she has to use a porta potty, so we use hand sanitizer. Otherwise I rarely use it. The zoo has sinks at any of the areas you can touch animals which is really nice.

I'm not a big germ worrier either so that helps


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We do sometimes. I keep some in the car for after shopping trips if we're not going home right away or if we're going to eat. If at all possible, we use soap and water in the bathroom.

I've never used it anywhere but my hands.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

We use it- I think it rocks. There seems to be a lot of misinformation on this thread. There's a BIG difference between products that are antibacterial (using triclosan or some other ingredient to kill bacteria- not visuses- and yes these can encourage the prevalence of resistant bugs) and alcohol based sanitizer (which dries up and kills both bacteria and viruses- and does NOT produce super bugs)

My dd is 3.5, touches everything, puts hands in mouth, nose, etc. She's a healthy little thing, and I'm sure that she's being exposed to a TON of germs anyway-- but it really sucks for all of us when a major bug hits (my dh works with cancer patients and mst stay home when sick) Of course we wash our hands with soap and water when we're home and in public bathrooms, but I find sanitizer very convenient when we're out and about in areas where I know there are a ton of germs (kiddie play areas, subways, etc.) When we're in situations where I'm concerned about the actual dirt rather than germs (old houses with lead paint, etc.) then we obviously use soap and water since the sanitizer would just push the dirt around. I don't see it as a big deal.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

nak

i keep a travel size in the diaper bag. just in case. havent used it too oftem


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

We've been sick with this stomach bug off and on for MONTHS. We use hand sanitizer quite often. I wash my hands then sanitize when I walk in the door from work, we wash and sanitize when we come inside, I keep wipes in my purse/diaper bag for the cart and their hands once we leave the store. We wash/sanitize before we eat, after we go to the bathroom.

I'm hoping it will keep this sicky bug away for a while!!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks, SweetPotato, for pointing out the difference between the soaps with triclosan and the alcohol gels.

I voted 'other'.

I purposefully do no buy hand sanitizer for myself or my son.

I gave up the struggle with my husband and my daughter, and I buy sanitizer for them when they ask. They're both phobic and it makes them feel better.

I do make an effort to avoid triclosan.

As others have pointed out, the hand gels do not wash your hands. They don't get grease and dirt off, and that's the stuff I particularly want to remove. So I use soap and water.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Other- I don't use it, but I'm not going to freak if someone else goes to put it on the kids.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't use it unless there isn't a usable hand washing facility nearby. We usually don't keep it in the house or take it on trips with us, but if it's available (and usually is) where we are, we might just elect to do that instead of finding a bathroom.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't use it. The increased use of sanitizers and antibacterials has led to an explosion in resistant-bacteria. I've had MRSA. Not worth it.


----------



## demottm (Nov 15, 2006)

I read about a case one time where a toddler licked it off of his hands and it had adverse affects. So, no we don't use it.


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
We use it- I think it rocks. There seems to be a lot of misinformation on this thread. There's a BIG difference between products that are antibacterial (using triclosan or some other ingredient to kill bacteria- not visuses- and yes these can encourage the prevalence of resistant bugs) and alcohol based sanitizer (which dries up and kills both bacteria and viruses- and does NOT produce super bugs)

My dd is 3.5, touches everything, puts hands in mouth, nose, etc. She's a healthy little thing, and I'm sure that she's being exposed to a TON of germs anyway-- but it really sucks for all of us when a major bug hits (my dh works with cancer patients and mst stay home when sick) Of course we wash our hands with soap and water when we're home and in public bathrooms, but I find sanitizer very convenient when we're out and about in areas where I know there are a ton of germs (kiddie play areas, subways, etc.) When we're in situations where I'm concerned about the actual dirt rather than germs (old houses with lead paint, etc.) then we obviously use soap and water since the sanitizer would just push the dirt around. I don't see it as a big deal.


ITA - we use one that is pretty much just vegetable glycerin with a high alcohol content. People have been using alcohol for ages to sanitize. We don't use triclosan or other chemicals.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mojo* 
We don't use it because I won't live in fear. And, the good/bad germ thing. And the questionable chemicals. And the dreadful smell. And that it's antibacterial qualities do not last long enough to expose anyone I love to it. And it's prevalence makes me question it. And I believe in water more than some faky chemical thing.

Ditto.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't have any. i don't use it. i don't get too worried about germs. probably i should think about them more!


----------



## AmandaClare (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a small bottle in my purse and I sometimes pull it out when I feel we need it and there is no sink nearby. But the same bottle has been there forever, so it's not very often.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afwife* 
my mom found some plant based hand sanitizer and i keep that in my diaper bag. I've been making people use it before they touch my newborn. I also use it if i can't get to a sink after a diaper change or after doing something in public...

ditto.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

The only place I can think of that we used it was at the petting zoo where we couldn't get to a sink right away. Other than that, we just wash hands if we need to.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_veggie* 
I don't use it. The increased use of sanitizers and antibacterials has led to an explosion in resistant-bacteria. I've had MRSA. Not worth it.

Actually that is misinformation. The use of alcohol based sanitizers doesn't cause resitant bacteria or MRSA. They don't contribute to antibiotic resistance at all. http://www.tastelife.com/health/inst...sanitizer.aspx
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/hand-...ion-10882.html

And in fact they kill MRSA which is why they are used in health care and hospital settings. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/ma...ticlekey=94761 http://www.infectioncontroltoday.com.../361feat4.html

I'm speaking only about alcohol based hand gels not chemical ones. And they don't kill things like c. diff nor do they wash dirt off hands. So washing with soap and water is still better. But not always practical. Most public restrooms now have antibacterial soap which does have possible issues. Ick. I still prefer soap and water but hate that the bad stuff is all I see now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demottm* 
I read about a case one time where a toddler licked it off of his hands and it had adverse affects. So, no we don't use it.

A toddler would have to drink a minimum of 1 to 2 ounces to have ill effects. http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/sanitizer.asp So they aren't going to have harm from licking it off their hands after using it. But it's good to be aware that you don't want a small child drinking it so keep it up and away from young kids.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a tiny bottle of it, it's in the diaper bag or in my handbag, I'm not even sure.

I hardly ever use it. Only in situations like for example: if I've been on public transport, esp in summer, when everyone's sweaty/dirty/I-just-scratched-my-balls/sneezed on/whatever hands have been on the metal bar that i have to hold on to







and I have no access to anywhere to just wash my hands with water and soap. But I like having it, in case i need it, I guess.

I'm not really a fan of it in general though... when I first "discovered" it, I bought a small bottle, and at some point my hands were very dusty/dirty and I had no access to a tap to wash them, and I though "Aha! I'll use the no-water-needed-hand-cleaning-stuff" so I spread a good blob on my hands but they didn't get clean at all, the dirt just got spread around and it felt gross


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

We use it when we get in the car after being in stores or at school and such. We have a rule that you have to wash your hands when you come into the house, but we do not live in town and so I feel better doing the hand sanitizer in the car. I also keep it in the diaper bag just in case.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinsTwicePlusTwo* 
If bathing yourself in anti-bacterial everything made a bit of difference, the people I know who are constantly sanitizing stuff wouldn't get sick ten times more often that I do (I don't use anti-bacterial anything--I have an immune system, after all).

Same here!

And I only wash my hands if they're actually dirty or I'm preparing food for guests (as in, not members of mine or my partner's family).

We're all very healthy, save for very mild colds (or possibly just allergies) at the change of seasons.


----------



## BtotheG (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Actually that is misinformation. The use of alcohol based sanitizers doesn't cause resitant bacteria or MRSA. They don't contribute to antibiotic resistance at all. .

I'd like to point out that antibiotic resistance isn't the only concern here.

Of course hand sanitizers don't contribute to antibiotic resistance, antibiotics aren't at play here. What the sanitizers DO do is help the strongest, nastiest bacteria and viruses proliferate.

Yes, the sanitizers kill off MOST bacteria, but not all - and the bacteria they leave behind is usually the strongest, nastiest stuff (the bacteria that are able to withstand the alcohol). With no competition, the left behind bacteria has access to all the little bacteria resources, almost without limits, and is able to thrive and proliferate, where once they would have been kept in check by all the competition. This is ecology 101.

THIS is what most people are talking about when they bring up the "super bug" issue as it relates to sanitizers.

I agree with earlier posters - I don't use them because I'm not fearful, they basically pointless, and in many ways counter-productive.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BtotheG* 
I'd like to point out that antibiotic resistance isn't the only concern here.

Of course hand sanitizers don't contribute to antibiotic resistance, antibiotics aren't at play here. What the sanitizers DO do is help the strongest, nastiest bacteria and viruses proliferate.

Yes, the sanitizers kill off MOST bacteria, but not all - and the bacteria they leave behind is usually the strongest, nastiest stuff (the bacteria that are able to withstand the alcohol). With no competition, the left behind bacteria has access to all the little bacteria resources, almost without limits, and is able to thrive and proliferate, where once they would have been kept in check by all the competition. This is ecology 101.

THIS is what most people are talking about when they bring up the "super bug" issue as it relates to sanitizers.

I agree with earlier posters - I don't use them because I'm not fearful, they basically pointless, and in many ways counter-productive.









:


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelaM* 
But otherwise, no. I firmly believe in hand-washing, but think that in non-exceptional circumstances, sanitizer is overkill.


This. We hand wash. There is no need for hand sanitzer. Plus, it's loaded with alcohol. No way do I want that on my and the kid's skin .


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Actually that is misinformation. The use of alcohol based sanitizers doesn't cause resitant bacteria or MRSA. They don't contribute to antibiotic resistance at all. http://www.tastelife.com/health/inst...sanitizer.aspx
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/hand-...ion-10882.html

And in fact they kill MRSA which is why they are used in health care and hospital settings. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/ma...ticlekey=94761 http://www.infectioncontroltoday.com.../361feat4.html

I'm speaking only about alcohol based hand gels not chemical ones. And they don't kill things like c. diff nor do they wash dirt off hands. So washing with soap and water is still better. But not always practical. Most public restrooms now have antibacterial soap which does have possible issues. Ick. I still prefer soap and water but hate that the bad stuff is all I see now.

I used to use a triclosan one. That's all I meant.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Actually that is misinformation. The use of alcohol based sanitizers doesn't cause resitant bacteria or MRSA. They don't contribute to antibiotic resistance at all. http://www.tastelife.com/health/inst...sanitizer.aspx
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/hand-...ion-10882.html

And in fact they kill MRSA which is why they are used in health care and hospital settings. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/ma...ticlekey=94761 http://www.infectioncontroltoday.com.../361feat4.html

I'm speaking only about alcohol based hand gels not chemical ones. And they don't kill things like c. diff nor do they wash dirt off hands. So washing with soap and water is still better. But not always practical. Most public restrooms now have antibacterial soap which does have possible issues. Ick. I still prefer soap and water but hate that the bad stuff is all I see now.

A toddler would have to drink a minimum of 1 to 2 ounces to have ill effects. http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/sanitizer.asp So they aren't going to have harm from licking it off their hands after using it. But it's good to be aware that you don't want a small child drinking it so keep it up and away from young kids.


1oz of sanitizer has the equivalent amount of alcohol as 2 shots of vodka. That's a lot.

http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/blogs/pagi...ks-please.html


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

We're not generally afraid of germs here, but I also don't hesitate to use the sanitizer if I feel it's warranted. We're not in situations very often where I feel the need to use it, and usually I only break it out if we're somewhere pretty nasty. However, last year when I had pneumonia as well as who knows what, I was wiping my hands down regularly as well as my phone, keyboard, etc. - not just for my sake but so the next sap that picked it up wasn't exposed to my ickyness. If one of us is pretty sick or getting sick over and over then I'll kick in and start using it for a couple weeks to get past that. Honestly there are so many other things that concern me health wise with the environment, etc., that hand sanitizer is barely a blip on the radar for me.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, we use the alcohol-based kind quite a bit. DD has asthma and can get very sick from a "little" cold. We often put it on as soon as we leave a crowded public place.

I used to be OH BLEAH NO SANITIZER FOR ME I AM NO GERMAPHOBE WUSSYPANTS but that all changes mighty fast when your child can get terribly sick so easily.

Good posts by sbgrace here.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Other, usually don't but do during flu season/now.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
I don't use antibacterial stuff with triclosan, but I have an alcohol hand sanitizer in my bag for emergencies (portapotties, when I blow a sick kid's nose in public, etc.) I'm normally a plain soap-and-water gal.

Pretty much this. I have no problem with alcohol products, and we use hand sanitizer very rarely.

ETA: I recently learned that the flu virus thrives in alcohol. So I don't use hand sanitizers to ward off the flu, since it won't work.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Occasionally, when there's no access to running water and I've just used the bathroom or I'm going to eat.

In Morocco last summer, hand sanitizer was like gold, and I traveled with a bottle in my bag, right next to my roll of toilet paper. Most of the places I went had tp and sinks, but sometimes squat toilets were the only thing around...

dar


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

ifter taking a facinating microbiology class this term, i have a new opinion of the stuff. for one, i now know that it actually does work, whereas before i thought it was a scam. i also now feel more frightened of all the little germies out there. we did a really neat expirament where we swabbed e.coli, staph, and strep on pitri dishes, then put little cotton disks on there wit our favorite cleaners on there. the idea is that if the cleaner actually kills those germs (which make up most of our common household germs) there will be a zone around the dist where the bacteria could not grow. the purell stuff did well, as did vinegar and water, followed by grapefruit seed extract mixed with water, and then some essential oils which did almost nothing. anyways, i wash my hands more often, and keep reminding myself to get some purell since he swine flu is in my area but i havent done it yet. And as a side note, soap~ plain old hand soap~ does not kill bacteria at all. it does help it release from your skin so you can rinse it down the drain but it kills no germs.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koalove* 
ifter taking a facinating microbiology class this term, i have a new opinion of the stuff. for one, i now know that it actually does work, whereas before i thought it was a scam. i also now feel more frightened of all the little germies out there. we did a really neat expirament where we swabbed e.coli, staph, and strep on pitri dishes, then put little cotton disks on there wit our favorite cleaners on there. the idea is that if the cleaner actually kills those germs (which make up most of our common household germs) there will be a zone around the dist where the bacteria could not grow. the purell stuff did well, as did vinegar and water, followed by grapefruit seed extract mixed with water, and then some essential oils which did almost nothing. anyways, i wash my hands more often, and keep reminding myself to get some purell since he swine flu is in my area but i havent done it yet. And as a side note, soap~ plain old hand soap~ does not kill bacteria at all. it does help it release from your skin so you can rinse it down the drain but it kills no germs.


I took a micro class a few semesters ago, but our professor was more or less like.. why use them?

Say you have a colony of 10,000,000 germs. You kill 99.99 % of them with lysol. That's still...100,000 healthy germs alive and kicking. Most germs double within a few hours. 100,000...200,000...400,000...800,000...1,600,000. ..3,200,000...6,400,000...12,800,000....
within a few hours. He didn't bother with things like Lysol. Lol. Unless it was a terribly messy gross mess. And the germs that grow in soap dispensers was a gross topic as well, lol.


----------



## red_firefox (May 2, 2009)

I use it some times, but then I work in a grocery store and it isn't always fesable for me to go to wash my hands. I use a little gel one rather then the strange foam ones we have.


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinsTwicePlusTwo* 
I don't use it. Most diseases like colds and the flu are airborne anyway, meaning you can wash your hands until they're raw and it won't keep you from getting sick (I'm really, really not following how people think washing their hands will keep them from getting the flu







).

those particular viruses ARE spread through respritory routes, its true, but those words can be misleading. if i have the flu, and i cough into my hand, then open a door with that hand, the virus now lives on that door handle. you come in and open the door, and with that same hand, you eat something, bite your nails, pick a little booger out of your nose, rub your eye, etc, the virus in now in your body. its not just inhaled into your lungs. typically, your body will be able to fight off the virus because you might have been exposed to it before and our bdy will quickly fight it. but if it is the flu, which changes every year, or the rhinovirus (a cold) which also mutates like theres no tomorrow, your body will have to work hard to fight it off, and if you are at all immune comprimised (pregnancy, cancer, infant, elderly etc.) you will likely get sick. so, long story short, handwashing is one of the very best ways to prevent the spread of illness.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

ETA: I recently learned that the flu virus thrives in alcohol. So I don't use hand sanitizers to ward off the flu, since it won't work.
It seems to be working for us...

DD and I are extremely sick. My older kids and DH are fine. This is the first time two of us have had the flu and the others did not get it... it's also happens to be the first time I've used hand sanitizer and lysol.


----------



## mrs*kewpie*pie (Mar 1, 2009)

i voted only on occaision but thats just for the kids....mainly if we run into something gross with no soap and water handy but i use it alot at work.... i work in a pharmacy and sanitize anytime i deal with somebody who's getting antibiotics and/or is super coughy and sneezy especially if they're getting tamiflu or similar


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

only when _absolutely_ necessary...no soap and water, or I'm somewhere where the smell of the soap gives me a headache. I have a couple of sanitizers that don't make me gag that I carry for emergencies.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I carry some with me when we go to an interactive zoo (where the children get to pet/feed all the animals). There are a lot of hand washing stations there, but in a couple places there are none and I'd rather use a tiny squirt of the nasty hand sanitizer before my kids put their hands in their mouths.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

All the time. I have a weakened immune system (no spleen) so hand sanitizer has become my friend. I've been known to use it several times in one minute...using it right after touching a menu at a restaurant and a few minutes later when I have to touch the ketchup bottle.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

we use it and I dont "live in fear"







... DD gets asthma when she is sick and so we wash up regularly. With soap and water when available and with this when its not. ANd most of the soap in public places is antibacterial so if you are opposed to that you should carry your own soap.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_veggie* 
And the germs that grow in soap dispensers was a gross topic as well, lol.

And this would be *WHY* most liquid soaps are antibacterial. Germs love water. Liquid = water.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:

What the sanitizers DO do is help the strongest, nastiest bacteria and viruses proliferate.

Yes, the sanitizers kill off MOST bacteria, but not all - and the bacteria they leave behind is usually the strongest, nastiest stuff (the bacteria that are able to withstand the alcohol). With no competition, the left behind bacteria has access to all the little bacteria resources, almost without limits, and is able to thrive and proliferate, where once they would have been kept in check by all the competition. This is ecology 101.
I really don't think this is true in the case of alcohol-based sanitizers. These sanitizers physically destroy germs. Your argument is like saying that if enough people let themselves get hit and killed by cars, we would develop immunity to being hit by cars.

"Some people wonder if overuse of alcohol sanitizers could be a problem similar to the overuse of antibiotics, which is known to promote bacterial resistance. The good news is that alcohol sanitizers don't cause resistance because they work differently"

from http://www.everydayhealth.com/blog/z...read-of-germs/

"No mechanism for resistance to alcohol has been described in bacteria""

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_rub

Hundreds of such references on the web.


----------



## Venia (Aug 21, 2008)

I use alcohol and alcohol based gels frequently (Ethanol and Isopropyl). I work in a microbiology lab that deals with pathogens. Each time I leave the lab, I wash my hands for 2 minutes with hot soapy water, use sterile technique to shut off water valves and open ANY lab doors and THEN use the alcohol. The great part about the alcohol and gels is that it gets in the nooks and crannies that regular hand-washing (even if done correctly, most do not) does not touch. For example; under the nails, in the cuticles, under the rings, etc.

I also keep a bottle in my car and wipe down my steering wheel and for use on my hands after grocery shopping (as you often don't wash your hands until you get home, much too late). I don't use it really at all around the house unless there is a tummy bug going around. I am a firm believer in letting my kids be exposed to germs (the normal every day variety...not known sources for pathogens..like raw meats, etc)

If you want something more natural, look for ethanol (ethyl alcohol) based. Ethanol is the same alcohol that many partake of in various forms orally and is made from grain. There have been a few studies looking at skin absorption rates and found them to be undetectable.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I chose other. We use it if there isn't soap, if dd is refusing soap, or if dd's hands are really dry. Otherwise we use soap. From what I have seen an heard on NPR, from her doctor, and from the labels of soap and hand-sanitizer, it kills as many germs as soap and is safe to use especially when you are using it as a substitute for soap rather than in addition to soap.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

We usually use it after petting zoos if there isn't a place to wash up. That's about it.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I have never bought any and I'm not ashamed or running away.

I have used it myself in hospitals when visiting people though where there are dispensers on walls next to every set of doors you pass through.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I have used it myself in hospitals when visiting people though where there are dispensers on walls next to every set of doors you pass through.

Yeah - I definitely use it in hospitals. I figure they're full of people with immune problems (whether chronic or temporary) or who are just doing so much work healing from whatever they have (be it an illness or an injury) that they really don't need the extra burden of my cold or whatever.

I mostly don't use them, because I don't really care if I get sick, or if my family passes a cold around or whatever.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

uh, no.

i think its gross too.

oh and the docs office uses tons of it and all THREE of my kids and i got really sick(as in it hurts and feels horrible to get up and you can barely breathe) after the nb appt and checkups for the boys.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I keep a small bottle in the car and in the my backpack when traveling by plane. I use it after we visit the grocery store when the kids want to eat a snack from the Kids Club. Or when traveling, especially by plane, before eating.


----------



## BtotheG (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
I really don't think this is true in the case of alcohol-based sanitizers. These sanitizers physically destroy germs. Your argument is like saying that if enough people let themselves get hit and killed by cars, we would develop immunity to being hit by cars.

"Some people wonder if overuse of alcohol sanitizers could be a problem similar to the overuse of antibiotics, which is known to promote bacterial resistance. The good news is that alcohol sanitizers don't cause resistance because they work differently"

from http://www.everydayhealth.com/blog/z...read-of-germs/

"No mechanism for resistance to alcohol has been described in bacteria""

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_rub

Hundreds of such references on the web.


My post wasn't about bacteria developing immunity or resistance to alcohol. It was that hand sanitizers don't kill all bacteria, and the bacteria that are left behind will thrive in the absence of competition. Immunity and/or resistance are irrelevant to my argument.

The fact is, nearly every surface on earth is covered in bacteria (there are few things that are naturally sterile) including humans (we are all crawling in bacteria, mites, etc) and it is not really possibly or even desirable to get rid of them all.


----------



## KSLaura (Jan 22, 2007)

I keep some in the car and use it when we don't have access to a sink (especially after changing a diaper). The kind I have is apple-scented. It smells nice. Normally we just wash our hands though. I've kept the same bottle of hand sanitizer in the car for over a year.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
oh and the docs office uses tons of it and all THREE of my kids and i got really sick(as in it hurts and feels horrible to get up and you can barely breathe) after the nb appt and checkups for the boys.

My doctor prefers not seeing hand-shaped welts on me, so he washes his hands the old-fashioned way as soon as he steps in the exam room, as do his nurses. He also prefers to not trigger migraines, nor asthma attacks.

Ask your healthcare providers to skip the sanitizer when dealing with your family. Do the exam rooms have sinks? Most do.

When I have a hospital stay, the nurses tape sheets of paper or boxes over the sanitizer dispensers with DO NOT USE written all over them. Then they do the same with the boxes of latex gloves (or remove them and replace with nitrile).

We pay them, after all. There's a reasonable expectation that they won't cause us more harm when they can prevent the whole issue. We may not be able to do anything about the general populace using that crap and contaminating grocery cart handles, door handles, or credit card machines, but we *can* ask our doctors to not use the crap.

I might have to stop going to WFM because they've put out lavender-scented sanitizer pumps in every checkout aisle--free for use. It's nasty and made me sick today.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

I have some in the car, and in my son's backpack. Normally, none of us use it. However, if I need to check his blood sugar, or give him a shot, and I have no way to wash up, then hand sanitizer it is.

Jen


----------

